# 1st eggs, good or bad?



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

Completely unprepared to find my first ever eggs this evening, but here they are. Assuming they are good I plan on leaving them in place and hope for the best. I'm not going to be at home much over the next 10 days so I can't do any kind of involved care. These 6 are from a 'proven' azureus pair I bought quite a while ago, been dissapointed up until now.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

So far - so good. Leave them in the viv for the parents to care for them.


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

All 6 still look good, but the parents have pushed 2 eggs away from the other 4. Still look like they're developing well. Wife is all kinds of excited.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

by now, (day 4 or 5) it should look like a line that is black on a lighter tan circle if you look closely, and that line becomes the tadpole. good luck


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

Got 2 little tads out of the clutch, hopefully they'll make it. They hatched out 2-3 days ago and are in their own little cups and a fresh dish went back into the viv. No new eggs yet. Hopefully they keep producing and this wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

6 new eggs tonight! 2 tads are both apparently doing well, although 1 is noticeably larger than the other. They're in separate cups, so I'm assuming the larger is the guy that hatched a day earlier.

I'm currently using aged tap water (our water's pretty decent). Any real reason to add blackwater or anything to the tads as long as they develop normally without?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Probably not, but the tadpole tea used in water tends to make the water more optimum conditions, and reduces fungal issues which can be pretty common in dendrobatid tads since they evolved in tannin rich waters. I'd still recomend making some tadpole tea.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for asking that question O2 plastics. I'm about to be in the same situation. This is day 9 for my tad so hopefully soon it'll break free.


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

That's what I"m here for, to ask stupid questions so you don't have to


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I didn't mean it that way. Just perfect timing. I saw this thread before I posted. Sorry to look before I post, I will never do that again. :lol:


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

O2 Plastics said:


> That's what I"m here for, to ask stupid questions so you don't have to


That was a joke ian :roll: :lol:


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I figured it was so I kinda threw my joke in there too. It's all good.
How old are your Azureus? Do you know if they are laying regularly now?


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't know for sure how old they are. I got them as a proven breeding pair from terra exotics, and I've had them for several months now. The 1st clutch was the 1st since I bought them, had pretty much given up on them really. But they did the 2nd clutch about a week after we replaced the petri dish with the 2 tads in it. The current clutch should hatch in a week or so, and hopefully they'll keep at it.

I've got 2 pair of adult'ish cobalts that hopefully will get started soon, and an adult'ish pair of male leucs that have been calling for months now. No eggs from them yet for some reason :lol: 

But I've got an adult pair of females lined once the temps improve for shipping. Wife is happy happy happy  I'm pretty pleased myself actually


----------

